# Buying used van from postal services/police/schools/hospitals?



## Gori (Mar 28, 2021)

Hey Guys,
Ive been looking into vans and was wondering if any of you knew of good deals to buy used van/mini buses from services that dont need them anymore? I'm thinking postal services, police vans, ambulances, mini school buses etc. Have you ever heard of any everything-must-go type of sale that services like that might be doing? I feel like there must be a site or something where they sell their used vans once they've upgraded no? hit me up if you have ever heard of something like that!!
(I am asking cause I am trying to look for a bigger model to start bibliobus in my futur van, so I would need a bit more space to stack the books!)
Thank you!!!!
elisa
peace
et des bisous


----------



## MetalBryan (Mar 29, 2021)

For a used institutional van, your best bet is churches. All the other places you mentioned are municipal and usually send their used fleets to auction. Those auctions usually require a dealership licence. There may be exceptions the time you spend looking for them...

Your best bet is single owner used. An individual who owned a van for their plumbing business or to drive their prescious children around is more likely to care for their ride. 

In some parts of the US there are mobile check cashing vans for sale that are armored. Think about what type of individual would own a van rather than trying to gain access to fleet vehicles that may or may not have been driven by negligent or disgruntled employees.


----------



## Gori (Mar 29, 2021)

MetalBryan said:


> For a used institutional van, your best bet is churches. All the other places you mentioned are municipal and usually send their used fleets to auction. Those auctions usually require a dealership licence. There may be exceptions the time you spend looking for them...
> 
> Your best bet is single owner used. An individual who owned a van for their plumbing business or to drive their prescious children around is more likely to care for their ride.
> 
> In some parts of the US there are mobile check cashing vans for sale that are armored. Think about what type of individual would own a van rather than trying to gain access to fleet vehicles that may or may not have been driven by negligent or disgruntled employees.


Thank you!! yes very good point!


----------



## ComradeAtlas (Jun 1, 2021)

Also in the market for a van on the larger side and I appreciate that bit of insight, stranger


----------

